
Colorado Weighs Replacing Obama’s Health Policy with Universal Coverage - ctoth
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/29/us/colorado-weighs-replacing-obamas-health-policy-with-universal-coverage.html
======
ende
10% tax on the self-employed? That is devestating, especially when you
consider that 1099's also pay 100% of of their own payroll tax.

Why is it that those who have managed to escape from the slavery of employment
always get thrown under the bus by those who haven't?

